# Swingers...



## anonimouse (Feb 1, 2011)

What does everyone think about this? Can they really be in love? Is it really "just sex"??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Mouse - I believe there are 3 types of sex;

1) The act of lovemaking that bonds two people together

2) 'Recreational sex' where its just fun (ideally, but not always within a relationship)

3) Sex for procreation

Swinging (never done it, though wouldn't be adverse to trying it) sex is fun/recreational sex.
Providing all participants are consenting adults and are there willingly, then why not!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

anonimouse said:


> What does everyone think about this? Can they really be in love? Is it really "just sex"??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go to amazon and search for swinging lifestyle. Read.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

jezza said:


> Mouse - I believe there are 3 types of sex;
> 
> 1) The act of lovemaking that bonds two people together
> 
> ...


Exactly - my hubby and I have swung (is that a word?), and we look at it as #2 - recreational.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Never done it, like the idea. It seems like it could be dangerous, especially for a marriage that's already in trouble. So trying it to "fix" a broken marriage, probably not. But for a strong marriage with good communication, everybody eager to try something new, then I'd say yes.

C


----------



## twoplusthree (Jan 12, 2011)

PBear said:


> Never done it, like the idea. It seems like it could be dangerous, especially for a marriage that's already in trouble. So trying it to "fix" a broken marriage, probably not. But for a strong marriage with good communication, everybody eager to try something new, then I'd say yes.
> 
> C


I agree with this: not good for a troubled marriage but if the marriage is strong and you're both happy with it, why not.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sorry I can't agree w/ most of you, marriage is 2 people. The life of swingers is based on trust, they have certain rules to follow like all marriages. The difference is they already are having sex outside of the marriage, what is the difference if hubby knows or not?
I have a friend, she swings w/ her hubby BUT she also cheats! She's asked me several times to come over w/o him there, that is a no no and is in the rules BUT she still wants to have more and more. This may be an isolated case but wouldn't you always wonder? Watch "Sex Monster" the movie.


----------



## venis (Mar 8, 2011)

Swinging has a flavor all it;s own.
I would like to try it and the wife has talked about it, but I think she feels a bit unconfortable now that we are getting older. We have a good relationship and love each other very much. So how does a older coulpe move in that direction and does it spice thing up in a healthy sexual relationship.


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, I couldn't watch some other dude be with my wife.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

bill2011 said:


> Not my cup of tea, I couldn't watch some other dude be with my wife.


I'd have to agree.
I could however watch her with a beautiful woman though.....


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

My H and I tried this when we were first married. I didn't enjoy as much as he did and I convinced him that we shouldn't participate anymore. My H didn't really care if I was with another guy as long as he got to be with another woman


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't see it. Smelling another man's sex on her would make me depressed and insane.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

venis said:


> Swinging has a flavor all it;s own.
> We have a good relationship and love each other very much..


so why take the chance of messing up a good thing?
i just cant see that.



> bill2011
> Re: Swingers...
> Not my cup of tea, I couldn't watch some other dude be with my wife.





> Runs like Dog
> Re: Swingers...
> I can't see it. Smelling another man's sex on her would make me depressed and insane.


exactly


----------

